# Will Spain EVER recover ?



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Unemployment, officially, stands at the staggering figure of 4.910.200, and you know what?? The government is pleased 'cos it's not 5 million.

This is such , if not unexpected, depressing news. 

A key paragraph from the article states

_*Unemployment, which is more than double the European Union average, rose to 21.3 percent, or 4.9 million people, in the first quarter from 20.3 percent a quarter earlier, the National Statistics Institute (INE) said.*_

Full article here if you can stomach it.

UPDATE 1-Spain prices, unemployment soar; retail sales sink | Reuters

Will Spain _*ever*_ recover??

I must say I personally doubt we'll be back to previous levels of wealth for 5-10 years. It's sobering stuff.

Apparently there's an article comparing Germany and Spain in El País today, but I haven't seen it. It's probably called smth like Black and White or Chalk and Cheese. Germany apparently is seeing the best employment figures since reunification and unemplyment is at 7%...
Can anybody find the article?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Unemployment, officially, stands at the staggering figure of 4.910.200, and you know what?? The government is pleased 'cos it's not 5 million.
> 
> This is such , if not unexpected, depressing news.
> 
> ...


I shall read that later - sounds depressing

& yes I agree - it will take at least 5 years to really get back imo


& I'll look for that article later, too

I'm copying your post to the sticky - but I'll leave this here for discussion, too


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Unemployment, officially, stands at the staggering figure of 4.910.200, and you know what?? The government is pleased 'cos it's not 5 million.


Can't think what you are worried about Pesky. We all know they are working on the black and could easily get bar work anywhere from Barcelona to Cadiz 

"Hacia la precariedad más absoluta. Como muestra: han caído en 350.000 los empleos a tiempo completo, y han aumentado en 92.000 los empleos por horas".

I think this one is telling. Less security, less hours, less money even for those with a job 

ps. "Reacciona" was interesting but a little short on an action plan. Sadly as it is priced at 10Es I doubt many unemployed Spaniards will read it. Hopefully these guys are on the University circuit trying to get their message across.

It'll be interesting to see in the coming elections if the spanish react against candidates smeared by corruption, simply vote PP because they have short memories, or if they fail to vote at all


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Unemployment, officially, stands at the staggering figure of 4.910.200, and you know what?? The government is pleased 'cos it's not 5 million.
> 
> This is such , if not unexpected, depressing news.
> 
> ...


This one? El paro español triplica al alemán pese a iniciar la crisis igual · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Can't think what you are worried about Pesky. We all know they are working on the black and could easily get bar work anywhere from Barcelona to Cadiz
> 
> "Hacia la precariedad más absoluta. Como muestra: han caído en 350.000 los empleos a tiempo completo, y han aumentado en 92.000 los empleos por horas".
> 
> ...


But did you know that today they announced action against those working cash in hand, or rather against those who employ people off the books? The wonderplan from the government is to increase the fines that are paid for these practices from 600€ to 3,000€ I think it was. So as usual nothing will change 'cos if you haven't got any inspectors or official action backing this up whose going to bother abiding by a new regulation?

Less security, less hours, less money is a given in this day and age. That's the kind of thing I mean when I ask will Spain ever recover. Eventually people will get jobs, but eventually, and the can't see the conditions being anything less than "de **** pena", if you know what I mean.

I saw "Reacciona" in the local bookshop the other day, but didn't react (hahaha) and didn't get it. Have to say, it was the 10€ that put me off.

I think if anything happens ie if there's any reaction to all this, it's going to be on a very local level, which hopefully will spread. For example, a local business sponsors a couple of lads from the town, or families get together to create a business to provide work for their children etc

I think I've caught a dose of nigelitis depression today


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This one? El paro español triplica al alemán pese a iniciar la crisis igual · ELPAÍS.com


That's the one!
Thanks.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Less security, less hours, less money is a given in this day and age. That's the kind of thing I mean when I ask will Spain ever recover. Eventually people will get jobs, but eventually, and the can't see the conditions being anything less than "de **** pena", if you know what I mean.
> 
> (


I think you mean More Hours, surely? My young "baby" cousin, fresh out from university, found a job this last year with a reputable international firm. Problem is, he gets peanuts, and not a day goes by that he doesn't leave the office before midnight, he tells me. De **** pena indeed. 

If he complains about his workload, he basically gets told that there are five million people queuing to get his job, more or less. I fear that employers are using these figures to their own benefit as a green light to exploit their workers.

I'm heading to Spain end of June and I'm afroid about what I'm going to find. Last year, it was people spending right left and center, bars and restaurants full, women men and children nicely dressed, and I was like Crisis? what crisis? where? I fear this year will be a different scenario?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But did you know that today they announced action against those working cash in hand, or rather against those who employ people off the books? The wonderplan from the government is to increase the fines that are paid for these practices from 600€ to 3,000€ I think it was. So as usual nothing will change 'cos if you haven't got any inspectors or official action backing this up whose going to bother abiding by a new regulation?


Yup that;'s the sort of thing that will get them to 6 million I think. But you're right without funcionarios - so what 

I'm here for 6 days more so I'll drop my copy of "Reacciona" in the post if you like? It is interesting to get a feel for the views of these experienced individuals. I in particular enjoyed Garzon - in a sadistic type of way 

But yes today we should be happy. Nice wedding, nice weather - well here anyway 

And today after the market and getting the Merluza in the fridge (Friday fish day, old habits die hard) we went to the new wine bar - well actually the same family. They had a restaurant called "El Retiro". When that struggle they made it a pub called "Why not?". They've now upgraded to a wine bar called "El Retiro because why not"  The wine was interesting with a good Spanish selection and internationals but nothing over 3Es a glass. The Chile Merlot was 1.60, my Alborino 2.10Es. Both excellent. The tapas were also excellent - pork in peppers picante. And the TV was on sport so no boda :clap2:

They also hard an international beer list including Newcastle Brown 

But enjoy your day Pesky; I don't want to be responsible for your depression


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I think you mean More Hours, surely?


More hours, less hours, ....... Companies are offering hourly rates then cutting hours and saying you must respond as required. Others more hours for the same or less money. 

Where is Che when you need him?  (wish we had a cool smiley of Che  )


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Yup that;'s the sort of thing that will get them to 6 million I think. But you're right without funcionarios - so what
> 
> I'm here for 6 days more so I'll drop my copy of "Reacciona" in the post if you like? It is interesting to get a feel for the views of these experienced individuals. I in particular enjoyed Garzon - in a sadistic type of way
> 
> ...


Just been out with abuela buying stuff like there's no tomorrow for her grand daughter's birthday. No signs of crisis there!!

I love the sound of "El Retiro because why not?" and will put it on my list of places to go 

Thank you so much for the offer of the book, but I think I'll be able to cadge it off some one here.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay

PW


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Good news here!!!*

Maybe just maybe the upswing has started.

It was announced on last nights television news, that for the first three months of this year unemployment in the Canary Islands has in fact fallen by 2000.:clap2:

Now I know 2000 isn't a lot, but it is a start and it is good news!

Hepa


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

We need to bear in mind that this situation suits Big Business just fine, so that being the case it will also suit their political lackeys just fine as well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Maybe just maybe the upswing has started.
> 
> It was announced on last nights television news, that for the first three months of this year unemployment in the Canary Islands has in fact fallen by 2000.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately what is happening in the Canaries is not being replicated on the mainland - certainly not on the Costas.
Whatever the property agencies, tourist operators etc. might say -and it's their job to boost - the facts on the ground tell a different story. 
In spite of the fact that the tourist season has begun, the number of unemployed taking up jobs is less than at the corresponding period last year. The number of small businesses catering to the tourist trade shutting their doors is increasing.
Any would-be Brit immigrant work-seeker should read this week's copy of Sur in English before buying a ticket....foreigners are especially hard hit by unemployment which isn't surprising really - no Spanish, few if any skills, not much back-up cash.....hardly a recipe for success anywhere in the world.
(All those offended by 'judgmentalism' should have stopped reading before that sentence).
It seems that most Spanish economists/business leaders expect no real improvement before 2015 at the earliest.
By which time the West could be tied up in yet more Middle Eastern wars which will be a boost for some sectors of the economy.
Sadly.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Unfortunately what is happening in the Canaries is not being replicated on the mainland - certainly not on the Costas.
> ...
> It seems that most Spanish economists/business leaders expect no real improvement before 2015 at the earliest.
> By which time the West could be tied up in yet more Middle Eastern wars which will be a boost for some sectors of the economy.
> Sadly.


Well, this is it, isn't it?

The upturn, when it comes, is well in the future. Things happen dizzyingly quickly in today's world, and as we all know economy is not an exact science. Who in the hell knows what's going to be happening in 2015? Last year Japan would have been up there in the predictions of well off economies. Today's Japan is different. Who knows what's going to happen in the Middle East, India, China, Korea, and even in the UK, France etc? New politics are emerging (A nationalist party has taken nearly a fifth of votes in Finland's general election, Al Qaeda...) Mix that with natural disasters (Iceland, Japan, Haiti...) and a pinch of other-stuff-that comes-up...

On the other hand everything might point towards a boost in Spain/ Europe's economy...
you just never know.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi guys, 
Spain will still be in crises for at least another 2-3 years, no future or opportunities for youngsters graduating. 
Why do you think they are all packing up & going to other EU countries, they are the smart ones who forsee Spain is sinking and finding it impossible to even float!


----------

